# NEED female pigeon for my pigeon!!!!(Puffy)



## pigeonlover2004 (Feb 20, 2004)

I have a pet pigeon, and it is male. It is very lonely with me going to school all the time. I would like to have a female friend for him. You know, so that he will not be as lonly. Please help, i dont have any money to get another one, since i am only 14 going on 15 on december 26. So, i have been looking for the past 3 years for someone that will give me a female pigeon for free. Unfortunatly i havent had any luck :-( so if someone can give me a pigeon through the mail or something like that than i would love that very much!


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Please contact the American Racing Pigeon Union, go to www.pigeon.org and see if maybe they have a fancier in your area that might be able to help you with a little hen.

Ellen


----------



## pigeonlover2004 (Feb 20, 2004)

*ok*

ok, i will do that, what if they do not have one in my area? than what do you think i should do in that situation?


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Continue looking is all you can do. I am sure that sooner or later one will come your way.


----------



## pigeonlover2004 (Feb 20, 2004)

*ok thanks*

It seems to be working so far, i found someone around my location, so im going to get ahold of them and see if they could help!


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

That is what I would do, and tell them how you located them.


----------



## pigeonlover2004 (Feb 20, 2004)

*ok*

ok, i will tell them...if anyone else hears anything, than please reply!


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

i forgot about that site. i need a lady for my scooter as well. i think he will be much happier and less p.o.'d.


----------

